# Pigeon + Paintball



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I shoot paint balls in the front yard at these pigeons to keep them out of the yard. If you get a head shot even these paintballs are deadly. I was shooting my SRS with 2050 tubes.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

well done although not really very good hunting practice. even if you do get a perfect head shot you should really be shooting lead or steel.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice shooting buddy !!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Berkshire bred said:


> well done although not really very good hunting practice. even if you do get a perfect head shot you should really be shooting lead or steel.


If I was hunting I would use 1/2 steel. I am scattering scavengers. If one of them gets their head in the way of a paintball so be it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shot! Cool slingshot. Who knew those paintballs would be that effective? I do not even see any paint on that sucker ... as if the paintball did not even rupture.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great job, Roger...glad to see you are still shooting the pests.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats why i shoot at things around them , even a side shot can break a wing , especially with them tubes your using. if i were to intentionally hit one, id use the office banded slingshot of mine . but, maybe now his posse will get the hint that they are not welcomed . or not ......


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Nice shot! Cool slingshot. Who knew those paintballs would be that effective? I do not even see any paint on that sucker ... as if the paintball did not even rupture.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles look at the very top of its neck and the very bottom there is a speck of green that doesn't belong. The paintball completly desintegrated and threw paint all over the rock he was eating by.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Imperial said:


> thats why i shoot at things around them , even a side shot can break a wing , especially with them tubes your using. if i were to intentionally hit one, id use the office banded slingshot of mine . but, maybe now his posse will get the hint that they are not welcomed . or not ......


We feed the small birds in the winter and the pigeons take over and run all the little ones out. I just try and even things up a little.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I have never liked pigeons, they are winged rats, RH. You get those nasty creatures. Grape shot would be best, you could take out five or six at once! I hope more put their heads in the way of your paint balls.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Question (probably sounds like a complete idiot):

I hunted dove as a kid. A bit dry, definitely not like quail, but edible. Pigeons must be related to doves. Squab is domestic pigeon, supposedly, I've had it once and it was pretty good. Are the wild pigeons edible? Do they eat so much toxic crud in cities that they aren't safe to eat? It would make a meal worthy of conversation and chuckles if wild pigeon made a tasty dish.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wood pigeon in the UK is related to, but not the same as "domestic" pigeon. It is my understanding that all pigeons in North America are domestic pigeons, even though they may be feral.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestic_Pigeon

So called "domestic" pigeon is in the same family as the dove. Squab is generally just young pigeon. The difference between squab and adult pigeons is similar to the difference between fryers (young chicken) and stewing foul (old chickens). You would need to cook adult pigeon a bit differently than squab. But I would not hesitate to eat it myself.

Quail is a nice, light meat. Dove and pigeon are dark meats, and as you note, I find them drier. So stewing pigeon would be reasonable ... sort of coq au vin, perhaps. If you Google "pigeon recipes", you will find lots.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Charles,

You da man!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

if you use paint balls for ammo...here is a little tibit of info...freeze the balls and they will get hard...I just don't know for how long. the county here has a paint ball field and they had to stop letting people bring in the ammo from home, yep they were freezing them and putting some big welts on the other shooters. So now you have to buy their paint balls.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

The bird might well have died from shock. Nice shooting though


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

rapidray said:


> yep they were freezing them and putting some big welts on the other shooters. So now you have to buy their paint balls.


Once when playing paintball at a local field I took a hit to the inner thigh and it really hurt. As I was walking back in the owner of the field caught up with me. I was complaining that that shot really hurt. Since nobody was there but him and I, I peeled down my pants and there was a huge bloody welt. I said, "That gun is shooting too hot." Then my eyes fell upon a tupperware container of frozen paintballs. A frozen paintball at 300 FPS can crack a facemask.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear it happened to you!


----------

